# Kinda like a jambo.



## knetsch (May 30, 2013)

opened side.jpg



__ knetsch
__ May 30, 2013


















back left.jpg



__ knetsch
__ May 30, 2013


















side.jpg



__ knetsch
__ May 30, 2013


















front right.jpg



__ knetsch
__ May 30, 2013






This is mine and my dads version.


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

That's a very nice looking rig!

Red


----------



## themule69 (May 30, 2013)

that is a nice looking pit. now it's time for some Qview. we all like to Drool! Remember to post pics of some Q

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn dude. Those are beauties. If they Cook half as good as they look, you are good as gold


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks awesome!  Gotta show them in action!

Noticed that this was your first post here on SMF.  Would you mind popping over to Roll Call so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome!  Tell a bit about where you live and what yall like to do!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 1, 2013)

GOLF CLAP!!!!!

How does it stand when it is off the hitch?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2013)

Show some Q...show some Q ...show some Q ...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 1, 2013)

we wanna 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

show some Q

Happy smoken.

David


----------

